# Ben Hogan Edge EX Irons



## Hoganman1 (Aug 4, 2021)

I just bought a set of these and have been playing them since late June. I'm a senior and this is my first set with graphite shafts. I really like them so far. They are similar to the Apex Edge Pros I played back in the early 2000s. They're very forgiving and have that forged club feel many of us like. The lofts are a little stronger as the four iron is 20* and there is a 4* between each iron. They're only available online from the Ben Hogan Company. Hogan has a fitting guide on the site . They are assembled to your specs so it takes a few weeks to get your set once you order.  If you are in the market for new GI irons you should give them a look. They have a program where they'll send you a seven iron to demo before you buy.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 4, 2021)

Pretty tough market for them on this side of the pond! 
Pricing is crucial in the UK market with all major brands being imported. 
Hogan has the 'advantage' of being a US company - even though clubs may not be made there.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Aug 4, 2021)

Yes, but they're a lot cheaper than some of the OEMs that go through retailers. My iron set (4-PW) was $800. Callaway, Taylormade, Titleist etc irons run from $1200 to $1600.
Hogans probably cost more in Europe, but I'll bet they're still cheaper that other brands. Check out their web site Ben Hogan Golf Europe.


----------

